# where to buy dandelion seeds online?



## heyprettyrave (Jul 17, 2010)

i found it once, but cant seem to find it again. does anybody know a good site where i could buy dandelion seeds from?


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jul 17, 2010)

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_tr...nkw=dandelion+seeds&_sacat=See-All-Categories
Ebay has a bunch. Also, 
Here's one
http://www.cooksgarden.com/index.cf...5c70-4025-a80a-eae3ebb191b5/searchString/238/
and another
http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/seeds/seeds.php
and another
http://www.localharvest.org/dandelion-seeds-C13223?r=fr
and another
http://blujay.com/?page=ad&adid=2879877&cat=11090101

There's even more if you google it. Seems like you can get a bunch for not too much.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 17, 2010)

You can buy them at turtlestuff and carolinapetsupply.


----------



## elvis (Jul 17, 2010)

Prettyrave, I've bought them from several different sources with no such luck with growing .if you are successful, please let me know. I have a pretty darn good green thumb, but NÃƒâ€“ luck with dandelions


----------



## Angi (Jul 17, 2010)

Are those the same type of dandelions that grow all over in San Diego? If so I would be happy send you some seeds.


----------



## heyprettyrave (Jul 18, 2010)

oh that sucks. because i was hoping to grow them in my room, for the winter and such


----------

